# GTX 1080   mit GTX 580  als PhysX



## masterchief-og (4. Juli 2016)

Hi,

neu im Forum und grade nach langer Zeit nen neuen PC zusammengestellt (noch nicht zusammengebaut).
Kleine Frage : Macht es Sinn die GTX1080 als Hauptkarte zu nutzen und eine GTX580 als  
PhysX Karte oder evtl sogar 2 x GTX 580 als PhysX Unterstützung (falls das funktioniert).

Würd mich über ein paar Tips freuen?

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2016)

Das lohnt sich IMHO nicht, die PhsyX-Effekte macht eine Karte wie die 1080 locker nebenbei, da hast du fast keinen Leistungsverlust. Eine 580 oder gar zwei würden aber völlig unnötig dann Strom verbraten, auch im IDLE. Zudem gibt es nur wenige Games, die PhysX nennenswert nutzen. Selbst wenn du bei diesen Games dann vlt durch eine GTX 580 satte 10% mehr FPS hättest, lohnt sich das einfach nicht.


----------



## masterchief-og (4. Juli 2016)

super, danke für die schnelle  Antwort, also die GTX 580 zum ebay Markt


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2016)

masterchief-og schrieb:


> super, danke für die schnelle  Antwort, also die GTX 580 zum ebay Markt


 würde ich so machen - du kannst aber gern mal ausprobieren, wie das ist. Hast du denn ein Game, was du oft spielst und PhysX nutzt?


----------



## masterchief-og (4. Juli 2016)

das muss ich  erstmal  checken,  zocke crysis    (alle  Versionen),  Dark Souls  3 und StarWars Battlefield, hätte das jetzt halt mal mit 3DMark gebanchmarkt


----------



## Alisis1990 (5. Juli 2016)

Oh ja wie spannend ^.^ probier das aufjedenfall mal aus bevor du das Ding verscherbelst ^.^ ich kenne da einen Test mit na alten gtx 9800 glaube ich .. die taugte nicht weil die einfach zu wenig Power hat. Mit einer 580 könnte das aber interessant sein 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## masterchief-og (5. Juli 2016)

ok, mach ich....werde berichten


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2016)

ich würde auch schätzen (!), dass das genau gar nix bringen wird.
vielleicht gibt es sogar eher einen performance-einbruch, weil die 580er im verhältnis viel zu lahm ist und mit dem physx-berechnungen nicht hinterherkommt.
bin auch gespannt auf die ergebnisse.


----------



## masterchief-og (5. Juli 2016)

.....hab ich grad gefunden und denke das trifft jawohl zu .........Falls Sie eine langsamere Grafikkarte einsetzen – beispielsweise eine Geforce GTX 570 oder GTX 670 –, dann können Sie den Versuch mit einer GPU der venerablen Tesla-Generation (Geforce 8/9/200) wagen. Faustregel: Je stärker die Hauptkarte ausgelastet wird, desto eher lohnt sich eine dedizierte Physik-Geforce, die ihr Arbeit abnehmen kann. Ist die Hauptkarte hingegen um mehrere Faktoren schneller als die Physikeinheit (wie in unserem Beispiel), dann verbraucht Ihr PC am Ende nicht nur mehr Strom, sondern arbeitet auch noch langsamer.


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2016)

Ja, die Zeiten, wo PhysX ein gewaltiger Hardwarefresser gewesen ist, bzw. den Unterschied zwischen "spielbar" und "unspielbar" gemacht hat, sind schon eine Weile vorbei.

Du könntest aber, mit Win10, probieren, ob Hybrid-PhysX, mit einer Radeon als Hauptkarte und der GTX580 als dedizierter PPU, noch funktioniert.


----------

